# Let's get some shoes.



## amorris127289 (Apr 29, 2015)

The title of this thread is in reference to an old YouTube video.

I searched and did not find a specific thread on this topic, and I would rather ask you guys with experience rather someone that buys the brand name shoes just because all the cool kids wear them.

To the point now. What shoes do/did you guys wear when training. Over Christmas break I bought two pair of Asics cross training shoes and I am not impressed. The soles of the shoes began to warp and I noticed my mobility was getting affected by this problem. (My right foot began to be trapped in a supinate position)

I am in the market for a new training shoe, possibly Inov8 f-lite's. I am training for becoming a STO. 

Also should I get a different pair of shoes just for long runs?

Forgive me if I overlooked a thread on this topic.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you've overlooked at least a few threads on running shoes.
You want good running shoes, go somewhere and get fitted for them. Find a store that will analyze your gait and offer you a few options based on their findings. Don't hold on to any brand loyalties, if that's not what is suggested.
As for working out, I do a bit of strength training but mostly CF style workouts. I've used Reebok Nanos and I now have Innov8s. I like the Innov8s much better.
One other thing I'll note here is that you can have the coolest shoes in the world, but if you don't have any balls in your shorts your shoes won't fucking matter.


----------



## amorris127289 (Apr 29, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I'm pretty sure you've overlooked at least a few threads on running shoes.
> You want good running shoes, go somewhere and get fitted for them. Find a store that will analyze your gait and offer you a few options based on their findings. Don't hold on to any brand loyalties, if that's not what is suggested.
> As for working out, I do a bit of strength training but mostly CF style workouts. I've used Reebok Nanos and I now have Innov8s. I like the Innov8s much better.
> One other thing I'll note here is that you can have the coolest shoes in the world, but if you don't have any balls in your shorts your shoes won't fucking matter.



I knew there were posts on running shoes specifically,my apologies in the miscommunication, I meant to word my question as if to ask "Can I wear the same shoes for training as I do for longer distance running." To relate it to you specifically, SkrewzLoose, do you wear your Innov8s for miles and further distances? Do you know which model of the Innov8's you have?

I understand your latter comment and I agree, not that my opinion matters for this. I don't care how my shoes look, they can be neon pink and blue polka dots, I am just trying to avoid injury both chronic and/or acute. 

I have tried on Nano's but never trained in them. My girlfriend recently got a pair of Innov8's for free because one of her acquaintances from work did not use them. They were a Christmas gift and her acquaintances' New Year New fit me plan fell through.


----------



## amorris127289 (Apr 29, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I'm pretty sure you've overlooked at least a few threads on running shoes.
> You want good running shoes, go somewhere and get fitted for them. Find a store that will analyze your gait and offer you a few options based on their findings. Don't hold on to any brand loyalties, if that's not what is suggested.
> As for working out, I do a bit of strength training but mostly CF style workouts. I've used Reebok Nanos and I now have Innov8s. I like the Innov8s much better.
> One other thing I'll note here is that you can have the coolest shoes in the world, but if you don't have any balls in your shorts your shoes won't fucking matter.



I found another thread on the topic that did not show up when I searched from my phone (weird). Do you still use Nike free's for long runs?


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Chuck Taylor low tops for lifting.

Dealer's choice for running.  Don't go cheap on shoes or socks.  Find the right fit and the right shoe type (neutral, stability, etc).


----------



## digrar (Apr 29, 2015)

Right tool for the job, I doubt there is a shoe out there that does both lifting and running well.


----------



## amorris127289 (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a pair of the addidas weight lifting shoes that I use when doing strength training work. I am in the market for a metcon shoe I suppose.
Thank you guys for the input so far.

Does anyone know more about socks? I will do my research on them tomorrow, I have usually just worn gold toe socks or Nike Elites (I got them for free).


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 30, 2015)

I wouldn't wear my Innov8s for anything more than 400-800m runs as part of a workout. I have workout shoes for working out (Innov8 FLite-240), Oly shoes for squats and Oly lifting and running shoes (Nike Free) for running. As far as socks go, I personally LOVE SmartWool PhD Run Ultra Light Micro. I use them for working out and running.
This is all based on trial and error over the past 5-6 years. I have found what I like and what works for me. YMMV


----------



## Poccington (Apr 30, 2015)

My shoe setup goes as follows...

Adipower's for Oly stuff and squatting
Nano's for general lifting and conditioning work
Asics Gel Kayano's for running as about 80% of my running is done on road.

As for socks, I love 1000 Mile socks but as Skrew alluded to, it really is a case of trial and error until you find the socks that work for you.


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 30, 2015)

I picked up a pair of Under Armor Speedform Apollos after liking my UA cleats while in college . My favorite running shoes to date for long runs, love the lightweight and build on them. What I enjoy the most about the pair is the insole is molded into the shoe itself seamlessly so it can not come out. In the end, as some have said already it doesn't matter much if the shoe isn't comfortable on you.


----------



## CDG (Apr 30, 2015)

I might have to look more into quality socks.  I've always just bought value 10 pack low cut socks.  I use the Reebok CrossFit shoes for lifting, but am considering switching to a traditional lifting shoe.  I have a pair of Asics that I use for everything else.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 30, 2015)

CDG said:


> I might have to look more into quality socks.  I've always just bought value 10 pack low cut socks.  I use the Reebok CrossFit shoes for lifting, but am considering switching to a traditional lifting shoe.  I have a pair of Asics that I use for everything else.


Brother, check out the SmartWool socks. I get mine from backcountry.com, they offer a pretty sweet mil discount as well. I was in the same mind frame as you until my Dad (who I always gave shit for his fancy socks) bought me one pair of running socks, Feetures, I believe. After I went on one run with them, I never went back to the value pack shit. It was like a religious experience. I finally settled on the SmartWool socks, my brother turned me on to them. I use them for running and working out.


----------



## CDG (May 1, 2015)

WILCO. Thanks, B.


----------



## Etype (May 1, 2015)

I wear New Balance minimus for everything, I've ran 5 milers with them quite a few times and they are not bad if you have good form.

I like them when they are really worn and the little bit of cushion they have is smashed out of them.  I probably have over 150 reps of 500 pound deadlifts in the pair I have now- they are much better lifting shoes than Chuck Taylors (Chucks create a deficit, since the  have a higher sole).

Well, not everything- I have a pair Adidas Powerlift 2.0s that I wear for squatting.


----------



## ZmanTX (May 1, 2015)

Etype said:


> I wear New Balance minimus for everything, I've ran 5 milers with them quite a few times and they are not bad if you have good form.
> 
> I like them when they are really worn and the little bit of cushion they have is smashed out of them.  I probably have over 150 reps of 500 pound deadlifts in the pair I have now- they are much better lifting shoes than Chuck Taylors (Chucks create a deficit, since the  have a higher sole).
> 
> Well, not everything- I have a pair Adidas Powerlift 2.0s that I wear for squatting.



How long did it take you to adjust to the minimus style shoe? Are you a forefoot runner? 
My shins are killing me just thinking of running in those shoes. 

Z


----------



## Etype (May 1, 2015)

ZmanTX said:


> How long did it take you to adjust to the minimus style shoe? Are you a forefoot runner?
> My shins are killing me just thinking of running in those shoes.
> 
> Z


I'm a midfoot runner. I don't think there is any reason for anyone not to run properly. 

I've worn some version of the same shoe for probably about 4 years now.

I switched during a time where running was crucial for me (no PT tests or anything in the horizon), and I ramped up the volume slowly. 

Some people have issues even walking in them, especially on the rocks and stuff- I never really had a problem with it.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 1, 2015)

CDG said:


> WILCO. Thanks, B.


No worries bro. Anything to help. When you pass your next selection process you can thank me and my sock recommendation.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 3, 2015)

Nike Romaleos in red, white and blue because of Freedom.  And who runs anyways.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 4, 2015)

I'll echo a few things @Etype said.
I think the NB Minimus shoes might be some of the most versatile shoes out there. I LOVED them for lifting. Provided a great, neutral platform for DL and squats. Also extremely light weight. 
I loved them for short runs too, but only on tracks. I could feel every tiny rock or pebble when I ran on trails and I hated that. Also, anything over 2 miles and they would tear my feet up. 
Again, just my experience. YMMV


----------



## SARDUDE (May 4, 2015)

Salomon- I was a fan of Asics for a while but the quality changed over the years. During race training I put on a lot of miles in the mountains 4-12 miles 3 to 4 times a week in AZ lots of sharp rocks and a nasty place to be the sole of a running shoe. They're average on the price point for a good pair of shoes. I cant say enough about the quality. Just make sure you get your foot fitted before you buy a shoe. I have two pairs of Salomons right now, one for trails/long runs (Fellraisers), and one for lifting/sprints (S-labs). I think the most important thing to do when buying new shoes is to get the right type of shoe for your gait/arch/style.


----------



## The Accountant (May 5, 2015)

Just picked up a couple pairs of SmartWool socks last night and used them on a run this morning.. I am sitting here questioning my decision to use Nike Dri-fit socks now during my entire athletic career.. My feet remained nice and dry. Definitely worth the extra $$.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 6, 2015)

BAM!! My work here is done.


----------



## Scubadew (May 10, 2015)

Chucks for lifting and Brooks for running.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 17, 2015)

For all you crazy runners...


----------



## Viper1 (May 17, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> For all you crazy runners...



It works.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 17, 2015)

Indeed it does, Sir. I did it this morning before my run and it was very effective. Unfortunately it does NOT help you run faster...


----------



## The Accountant (May 17, 2015)

Damn, and I just got the bunny ear routine down... Really, it's a cool trick though thanks for sharing!


----------



## amorris127289 (May 17, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> For all you crazy runners...


Definitely works, helps in mudruns too!


----------



## digrar (May 18, 2015)




----------



## devilbones (May 18, 2015)

Should we try to get a SmartWool group buy going?  They will also replace your socks if you get holes in them and are unable to darn them yourself.


----------



## The Accountant (May 18, 2015)

Went to try the Heel Lock. Can't even try it, my shoes don't have that "usually ignored hole". I'll have to help my sadness about running comfort by purchasing more pairs of SmartWool socks later.


----------



## poison (May 18, 2015)

No vibram love here? I have minimus., merrell, and vff, and nothing will ever come close to the vff, for all around comfort.i even bought lems boots, im so sick of hard shoes.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 19, 2015)

I got a pair of Inov8's for my new training shoes(someone ordered the wrong size at my gym so I got them cheap, they are the f-lite 235s) and I plan on driving to a running store a couple cities away to get running shoes that are fitted for me because my Schools Xcountry/distance coach said it is worth it to get the right pair. Time to save up I reckon...


----------



## amorris127289 (May 19, 2015)

poison said:


> No vibram love here? I have minimus., merrell, and vff, and nothing will ever come close to the vff, for all around comfort.i even bought lems boots, im so sick of hard shoes.


My brother had a pair for about a month and the day I visited, I planned on Ops checking his VFF, his puppy shredded them. :wall:


----------



## SARDUDE (May 19, 2015)

VFF are fun, but I don't like to train around my footwear. Plus they start to smell like a dead clam after three days. On deployment that is the last thing I want to do is wash my shoes. I liked my NB Minimus shoes but The toe box was wide for my foot on longer trail runs.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 20, 2015)

I was talking to a buddy of mine at work who ran X-country in HS and college and is still pretty fucking quick. I told him how much I love my Nike Frees and he said he has some too and loves them. But he used some Asics previously that he really liked. When this pair of Frees is worn out, I might give these a try.

http://www.asicsamerica.com/Shop/Fo...®-10/p/0010212349.0791?shoeWidthCode=standard


----------



## amorris127289 (Jun 6, 2015)

By the way...

Amazon has Saucony shoes 1/2 price today.


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 8, 2015)

I also really dig Nike Frees. I'm currently running in Asics and I actually like them for the longer runs, that added support starts to help when you get to those miserable miles. I cross train in either New Balance Minimus or Reebok Nano Speeds, both of which I really like.


----------



## poison (Jun 9, 2015)

I hate my feet. Nothing feels better than VFF's, but I can't vff all the time. I am about to wear out a pair of NB Minimus that were OK, but the new ones don't fit right. MY left foot is screwed from army boots and getting slammed into the mat in judo, and few shoes dont put pressure on the outside of my little toe joint. Lem's Primal 2's didn't fit either. I'll be trying one of Merrell's options soon, since they have so many barefoot and intermediate options.


----------



## Homestead (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm definitely an Asics man. Best thing I ever did was go to one of those running stores and have them watch my stride and foot strikes. Could never do those minimal shoes, tried different brands, each one of them just never cut it.

Now I'm gonna have to get on this SmartWool train though.


----------



## poison (Jun 9, 2015)

Minimal shoes take a long time to get used to. It was worth the hassle for me, though.


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 9, 2015)

I ran in minimal shoes for a year or so, I just always felt better on the longer runs with a little cushion so to speak. I use minimal shoes for cross training and 5 miles or under.


----------



## poison (Jun 14, 2015)

I tried a hunch of shoes at rei yesterday. Merrell makes a bunch of minimalist shoes, with the bare access being midway between a minimal and cushion shoe. You might like it. Unfortunately, the trail glove 3 is too narrow for me. I have the og trail gloves, and they kicked all kinds of ass for me this week on a camping trip with lots of hiking. Super knarly grip shoes, and comfy wwithout socks on rocky terrain. Vibrams would have sucked ass on those rocks. 

Looks like the new balance minimus v3 is my best bet, they felt great.


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah between the Merrell trail glove line or the New Balance Minimus, I'm definitely going with the Minumus. I had a pair for like 3 years before I needed another pair. I really respect the durability of this shoe. The MT1010 is a nice show also from NB for aggressive trails.


----------



## poison (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah, mine have held up well. BTW, if you're into these, lems boulder boot is fantastic for casual wear. I'm supposed to wear tactical boots at my day job, but I stand 8hrs a day. They were killing my feet. It's no problem in the lems, wide toebox, 0 rise, super flexible. Durable, too. 

http://www.lemsshoes.com/Mens-Boulder-Boot-Brown_p_87.html


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah I checked them out. They look pretty sick, lightweight and super durable. That's a good combo.


----------



## poison (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah, I've been super pleased. I wouldn't hike in them or anything, though I suppose you could. For me, they're a good shoe for when you need to look respectable, office khaki Polo attire.

Ok, got the minimus trail v3. Usually the first version is awesome, and then they fuck it up. Well, these are superior to the original. Toe box is a bit wider, the sole is more flexible (though a bit more cushion), and construction is as good or better. Impressive.


----------



## CoalTrain (Jun 23, 2015)

I really really like the Minimus Trail line. When I was stationed out in California I would run the mountains in them. I never had any complaints, they are just durable enough to withstand harsher trails but flexible enough to still be comfortable. Great shoe.


----------



## amorris127289 (Sep 10, 2015)

If anyone is in the search for new shoes


----------



## Byrd (Sep 14, 2015)

Recently got a pair of Brooks PureConnect 4. Lightest shoe I've ever worn. They feel great running and for casual wear as well.


----------



## JWoody (Sep 15, 2015)

I've been using the Nike MetCon 1.  I think they're going to give Reebok some competition.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have had nothing but Asics for the last 10 years (minus one or two pairs of New Balance). I really like their GEL line.


----------



## Eazy_E8417 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a pair of Nike Lunarglide 7s and I truly enjoy them. They have great cushioning but not too much where it'll make the shoe too heavy. I tried going minimalist with my first pair of running shoes and just ended up with blisters due to over pronation. With the lunarglides I haven't had any problems with blisters so far. I haven't been to a running store to find the perfect shoe but will do so when I've used up the Lunarglides.

On the other hand with socks, I've tested a bunch of brands but I've settled on Thorlo Experias. I haven't ran further than 4 miles in a pair so I can't say if they are good for longer distances. They have cushioning in the heels and the balls of your feet, which is great if you are prone to blisters in those areas. They feel kind of weird walking around with the cushioning but once you start running they are great.


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2016)

I replace my shoes around 350 miles or so (shin splints are my indicator) but Asics Nimbus series in 10.5 about $150 each...but only $90 in women's 12.5.

No, I don't wear the pink ones but definitely do wear the "glow belt" yellow.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 11, 2016)

lindy said:


> I replace my shoes around 350 miles or so (shin splints are my indicator) but Asics Nimbus series in 10.5 about $150 each...but only $90 in women's 12.5.
> 
> No, I don't wear the pink ones but definitely do wear the "glow belt" yellow.




so...   SOT-A's wear women's shoes....  explains a lot...:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Brill (Jan 11, 2016)

x SF med said:


> so...   SOT-A's wear women's shoes....  explains a lot...:wall::wall::wall:



They're not loafers...but they are light.


----------

